# Drywallers using nails...



## McDusty

ok so the drywallers I have to tape after are still using nails. It really gets me upset. Nails should not be used for drywall! It's not 1983 anymore and that kind of thing should not fly.








Why is it bad?

- leaves huge craters in the drywall, 
- powderizes the drywall behind the paper, leaving loose paper
- nails pop and loosen up over a short time

If you are a drywaller still using nails, you are lazy. my .02. had to rant, it's driving me nuts.


----------



## d-rock

i agree


----------



## wnybassman

You can still buy nails? :blink: lol


----------



## foxinteriorsllc

I still see guys nailing on bullnose


----------



## Whitey97

i fasten my upper sheet in with nails, however go back later with a screw.


----------



## [email protected]

It is a market forces thing. When these guys are getting 1983 footage prices, they cannot afford screws or keeping $100 guns and extension cords in good shape. A drywall hatchet needs no switches, tips, clutches, brushes, cord ends, etc. Nailing is faster for those guys, don't have to " roll out, roll up" a hammer.

But I refuse to let my hangers nail anything but perimeters( tape or trim covers every nail on my work). I also refuse to pay them a 1980's price.


----------



## drywallnflorida

we tack the board up along the perimeter with nails then screw everything else.


----------



## McDusty

even if a tape is covering that nail, the paper under the tape is loose and still prone to popping later on. maybe in canada the buildings shift more and popping happens more. temperature variations from -30 to +45 celcius are going to make things shrink & expand a lot. 

but i stand by my statement about nails being bad all the time.


----------



## Custom Drywall Svc.

drywallnflorida said:


> we tack the board up along the perimeter with nails then screw everything else.


we still do the same as well.

And Darren has a good point -- this is essentially why nails are still used.

Do i like it? no.....

but production-wise, my business can't afford not to.


----------



## MEXICAN ROCK 4 U

In my drywall world nails are obsolete, maybe because most of my hanging has been commercial and just got used to all kinds of screws. If i hang a house screws are my 
#1 fasteners following by staples for my corner beads and spray glue/ staples to all my plastic trim.Since i tape most of my work NAILS are not aloud .
And those cordless impact guns are really handy there is no reason not to use crews .
I am not saying you can't use nails no more this is my way of hanging gypsum.


----------



## joepro0000

in 2010 - Nails = for amatures screws = for professional hangers!`


----------



## Whitey97

quailty = speed - price


----------



## ryanh

No offence but if a crew can't afford a drywall gun and some screws they might as well go on EI


----------



## rebel20

no offence but some guys can still nail faster than screw


----------



## jackleg

seldom, if ever, have had to repair a screw pop???? always have repaired nail pops!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

I still maintain that screws are superior to nails, but they WILL pop. I used to tell folks i'd never fixed a popped screw, but when the framing twists, whatever fastener was used, it's still gonna pop. 

Screws plain cost more, period. So you'll keep seeing nails as long as guys are getting paid dirt.


----------



## d-rock

when i first started, we used to use them on the ends, and here or there just to tack. they were easy, but once you get used to screw gun there is no comparison, ESPECIALLY if i's old existing framing. Screws also work well to pull in existing rock.


----------



## Wotootall

I suspect you never liked taping a laminated drywall on concrete either? Nails have been around for a long time ... Nailing edges behind tape should not be such an issue. If the man behind the gun has a nickname of 1/4 turn for the screws he leaves you too high on the board, you still wouldn't be happy. Perhaps identifying the risks associated with bashing the paper behind the nail to the hangers you may be surprised to see they may even accomadate changing the nails to screws for you? I dunno screw are best but nails are ok too if used properly.


----------



## Bevelation

Knowing myself, I've complained a lot under my breath whenever I'd go in to tape a job where the hangers used nails here and there. But now that I think of it, I never actually had a problem with nails popping on new construction. The only fasteners I've had issues with so far are screws. I average about 3 per hundred not set in deep enough, and about 1 in every 200 that pop for no reason.


----------



## Bevelation

McDusty said:


> - leaves huge craters in the drywall,
> - powderizes the drywall behind the paper, leaving loose paper
> - nails pop and loosen up over a short time


 So..... are you actually seeing problems when your jobs are finished?


----------



## McDusty

the problems arise later on down the road.


----------



## silverstilts

The last couple of homes I did for a contractor subbed out the rocking to a different crew, They used nails in the top edge and around the windows, I hated it because for one thing they nailed below the ring angle so the tape would not cover, not to mention some were lose already from the pounding of the other nails, It is cold out here now and I have already seen signs of moister buildup along the top where the nails have already begun the rusting process, not a good thing. Another disadvantage is now the ring angle nails need more coating causing some more time. Nailing around windows don't care as long as they are behind the trim and there is not excessive force driving the nails in causing us to give more attention to fixing the problems. Screws all the way is the best we all agree on that, but in the long run if we are responsible for repairs in a year what is that going to cost us, will it make up for the money saved buying nails instead of screws? Just one trip to do a repair because of popped nails you probably could have paid for a couple of boxes of screws.


----------



## rckslash2010

silverstilts said:


> The last couple of homes I did for a contractor subbed out the rocking to a different crew, They used nails in the top edge and around the windows, I hated it because for one thing they nailed below the ring angle so the tape would not cover, not to mention some were lose already from the pounding of the other nails, It is cold out here now and I have already seen signs of moister buildup along the top where the nails have already begun the rusting process, not a good thing. Another disadvantage is now the ring angle nails need more coating causing some more time. Nailing around windows don't care as long as they are behind the trim and there is not excessive force driving the nails in causing us to give more attention to fixing the problems. Screws all the way is the best we all agree on that, but in the long run if we are responsible for repairs in a year what is that going to cost us, will it make up for the money saved buying nails instead of screws? Just one trip to do a repair because of popped nails you probably could have paid for a couple of boxes of screws.



Maybe your old rocker will come back someday and you won't have to worry about it. I don't see why they would nail around windows anyway.


----------



## silverstilts

The other crew well lets just say things were too slow so the lead man who ran the company took a job with the pipeline that is going through our area, It was a smart move on his part to get a job working 6 days a week with a very good paycheck each week, don't blame him for not wanting to fall behind on his bills and taking care of his family. I am sure the next projects that these GC do they will listen to some of my advice and hire someone I recommend. Also where they did screw in the fields they only used 2 screws, not sure how this escaped the inspector. Maybe he didn't show up and when I am all done they will make them go back and put more screws in....Grrrrrrrrr. don't think I would like that...


----------



## drywallnflorida

silverstilts said:


> Also where they did screw in the fields they only used 2 screws, not sure how this escaped the inspector. quote]
> 
> here the code is only every 16" in the field (walls) so if placed correctlly can get away with two in the field, but it dosen't take much more time just to put three in, we always use three!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

In NC we don't have screw inspections,, we use enough to hold the board, and thats it. Anymore are just places that may cause probs down the road,, it ain't plywood, after all. We use two in the field on walls, 48 and 54, three on the ceiling in the field,48.

I hang my own rock, so I naturally use nails aroung the perimeter and the windows and doors.

Funny, I remember in the mid 70"s trying to talk GC's into letting us use srcews in the field, and all the flak we got about it,,, just don't know ifin I trust them screws, better go ahead and nail this one, I;ll think about it on the next one,

Times change, ya know


----------



## wnybassman

I can almost see using nails around the perimeters for screw gun reasons in tight corners, but why around windows and doors? Just curious.


----------



## [email protected]

When I hung, perimeter nailed and screwed the entire room off. To avoid gettingthe screw gun into the dusty window and door cuts, I nailed off the sides before routering.


----------



## Muddauber

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Funny, I remember in the mid 70"s trying to talk GC's into letting us use srcews in the field, and all the flak we got about it,,, just don't know ifin I trust them screws, better go ahead and nail this one, I;ll think about it on the next one,
> 
> Times change, ya know



When I started in drywall in the early 70s everything was nailed.

Hangers didn't even need electric on the job.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

wnybassman said:


> I can almost see using nails around the perimeters for screw gun reasons in tight corners, but why around windows and doors? Just curious.


 
Well. cause windows and doors have trim installed around them,,, If the wood trim that goes around the door or window won't stop a nail from coming back through a 3/4" piece of wood, ya think a screw will?

Just saying ya know????


----------



## rckslash2010

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Well. cause windows and doors have trim installed around them,,, If the wood trim that goes around the door or window won't stop a nail from coming back through a 3/4" piece of wood, ya think a screw will?
> 
> Just saying ya know????



I think that they do it to make sure that the rock is tight to the framing, so the window jams fit properly. Maybe there just cheap and lazy, I don't know, I always screw them.


----------



## LSDrywall

I like to screw, but I have nailed a few in the past,,,,are we talking about drywall?


----------



## McDusty

This week i finished a house done by some other hangers, NO NAILS. it was beautiful. one thing i forgot to mention about why i hate nails is, when i run my inside corner, the giant craters from the hammer head suck up a lot of mud. it makes my flusher end stick/grab when i go over them. non issue with screws.


----------



## burns

McDusty said:


> ok so the drywallers I have to tape after are still using nails. It really gets me upset. Nails should not be used for drywall! It's not 1983 anymore and that kind of thing should not fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it bad?
> 
> - leaves huge craters in the drywall,
> - powderizes the drywall behind the paper, leaving loose paper
> - nails pop and loosen up over a short time
> 
> If you are a drywaller still using nails, you are lazy. my .02. had to rant, it's driving me nuts.


in the area i work if you use nail you use them once then you do work after that lol


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

McDusty said:


> the problems arise later on down the road.


 _I take exception to that, a fastner put in right is right. Its obvious that you think nails are never right, and thats your right to feel that way. It don't make it right. To say "the problems arise down the road" is to say, "if you don't do it like I want it done, your wrong" That is a pretty assumptious posistion, don't ya think,,, or do you KNOW IT ALL ????_


----------



## silverstilts

Capt-sheetrock said:


> _I take exception to that, a fastner put in right is right. Its obvious that you think nails are never right, and thats your right to feel that way. It don't make it right. To say "the problems arise down the road" is to say, "if you don't do it like I want it done, your wrong" That is a pretty assumptious posistion, don't ya think,,, or do you KNOW IT ALL ????_


Cool down there Capt, Not everyone knows how to nail rock properly. There is not a whole lot of the old timers out there anymore that knew how to nail .There will be more of a chance of them popping and also over the years they seem to work there way out. Most older homes I go in that is one thing that i notice nails working there way out to the surface. Maybe because of years of lumber contracting and swelling maybe just the vibrations of everything around and in the home. I am sure there are more that one reason they do this, could be because of the type of nail used. They have served there purpose for many years but times and methods have changed. Cost should never be a factor in doing workmanship. Either do the job right or just refuse to do it. This should always be explained in the proposals we submit.


----------



## kgphoto

I was always taught it wasn't the nail/screw that moved. It was the wood moving away from the inner drywall surface by shrinking as it dried out. This is making the assumption that the installer knew to hold the drywall tight to the framing and not depending on the fastener to pull it down.

Once the drywall surface was away from the face of the stud, pressure on the exterior of the drywall, bodies, ladders etc,. moved it closer and the nail/screw head poked through. Over-length nails and screws had more friction to overcome so they wouldn't move and had a higher incidence of popping.

How do you guys think the process works?


----------



## alltex

a while back (mabe 1995)some houses we did had sheer walls and wouldnt you know 1 inspector made me use nails only ,i think ever 4 inches.The reason you ask?He said on a sheer wall screws will not hold as good because they will snap off and nails will bend an give.How about that for inspector B S!!


----------



## silverstilts

A screw or nail that pops is because the wood shrinks or contracts causing pressure on the fastener forcing it out, therefore the longer the screw or nail more likely it will push outwards. the shorter the less force on the fastener and less likely to be forced out of the stud and out of the drywall. That is another reason to maintain the correct humidity level so you have a constant no swelling and contraction for problems to occur.


----------



## kgphoto

alltex said:


> a while back (mabe 1995)some houses we did had sheer walls and wouldnt you know 1 inspector made me use nails only ,i think ever 4 inches.The reason you ask?He said on a sheer wall screws will not hold as good because they will snap off and nails will bend an give.How about that for inspector B S!!


Actually, he's right. Depending on what screws you are talking about. Hopefully you weren't thinking of using drywall screws for shear panels.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

silverstilts said:


> Cool down there Capt, Not everyone knows how to nail rock properly. There is not a whole lot of the old timers out there anymore that knew how to nail .There will be more of a chance of them popping and also over the years they seem to work there way out. Most older homes I go in that is one thing that i notice nails working there way out to the surface. Maybe because of years of lumber contracting and swelling maybe just the vibrations of everything around and in the home. I am sure there are more that one reason they do this, could be because of the type of nail used. They have served there purpose for many years but times and methods have changed. Cost should never be a factor in doing workmanship. Either do the job right or just refuse to do it. This should always be explained in the proposals we submit.


Sorry if I get a bit overboard sometimes. It goes both ways tho,,, for instance screw guys saying that nailing the perimeter around windows and doors is the wrong way to do it. Whats that all about??? Just someone that hates nails period, no rational for that. Why are screws at the bottom of the board better than nails??? If the basboard don't hold, a screw isn't gonna help that. I understand that sometmes nails back out, but sometimes screws "pop", stuff happens. Wet lumber, wind conditions, bad foundations are things we have problems with, but our "fastner of choice" will not or cannot fix these problems.:thumbup:


----------



## evolve991

This amateur still tacks with nails. Minimal nails only. Floating a 12 or 14 is pointless if the sheet moves before its tacked. Its not the nail that 'pops' its the wood that shrinks or expands. Screws aren't immune to this either. Yes screws in the field are a MUST! But this 'No Nails' trend is a bunch of F-ing snake oil salesmanship. GCs and HOs get an idea in thier head and the pros are supposed to go along like they invented fire. As for amatuers-I don't let a newbie LOOK at a hammer until he gets his screws set and in a decent pattern. I also don't allow the huge wooden handled drywall clubs,the heads are too big and not curved right. I use Estwings and I don't drive the nail thru the paper. A screw within 2 inches of a nail and a recheck of the nail leaves me with very few nail complaints in fact I get more reports of screws out than nails popping. I recently did the basement of a house I hung in 94 and there were no nail pops in the old hanging. This place was a rental property and trust me there was plenty of other stuff neglected so I know its not because everything stayed fixed.


----------



## Stinger

alltex said:


> a while back (mabe 1995)some houses we did had sheer walls and wouldnt you know 1 inspector made me use nails only ,i think ever 4 inches.The reason you ask?He said on a sheer wall screws will not hold as good because they will snap off and nails will bend an give.How about that for inspector B S!!


I thought this site was for Pro's not DIY? So if a pro don't know then he should go, go to the DIY forums. Nails have much better integrity regarding tensile strength and shear strength than screws. Put a nail in a vice and bend it over, then back, then over....Try it with a drywall screw. See what you get! Does brittle come to mind when you snap the screw off? So the BS part of it is that your posting on the pro forum and your level of knowledge qualifies you for the DIY forums. With a smile! From ear to ear. And by the way it's shear not sheer ( more education for free)


----------



## Stinger

I guess I got off track above because I was confused about how ridiculous this whole topic of nails was when I read all the post. Each of us likes to believe we know a little more than each other from time to time so I would like to say that I know this:

-If you use screws you don't wonder and you don't get criticized and you don't have very many problems and you don't feel the need to argue your point. 
-If you use nails you do.
-People who use nails say they're cheaper, and so is the quality of work left behind.
-People who use nails say they never get call backs. People don't always call you back to fix something if they think the work you did was substandard, they call somebody else. That repair guy puts a screw next to every nail that failed to remedy the problem, not another nail!
-Some say nails are faster, have you ever watched a guy nail while another guy ran a power feed screw gun next to him? This will prove nail guys to be slower without words.
-Some people call nailing "old school", they should know it's "pre-school" because when they attend, study, graduate, and pass they will look back and have to admit there is no argument.
-And last, with all this talk about which is best, glue is best no matter what you do, it's glue that corrects framing irregularities, reduces the number of fasteners needed by 75% and therefore number of pops, glue is unaffected by moisture, high or low temperature, and reduces problems associated with loose panels caused by improper fastening. Adhesive application is stronger than nailing, 100% more tensile strength, and 50% more shear strength. This is published in the Gypsum Construction Handbook for the drywall industry standards. You take the information the manufacturers provide about their products, write your contracts accordingly, install the materials accordingly, and the industry stands behind you. The industry standards don't speak highly of nails, or the absence of adhesive.
I won't criticize guys that nail, after all, I have made thousands of dollars going to jobs and making repairs on blister from hammer heads, nail pops, rusty crap nails throughout whole houses that caused cracks in all the joints. My method of choice is glue and screw. My finish contracts clearly state that I will not provide a warranty on drywall that is hung by others because some guys nail, some guys screw and lots don't use glue, so no warranty for you!
When I do a hang through finish, I often see customers several years later and ask if they have any problems and even offer to fix any damage they or there kids may have caused. It gets me jobs!
I dare you nail guys to ask a customer from 5 years past that. But I would imagine that if your so strapped that you buy nails cause they're cheaper, you can't afford to offer to go back 5 years and offer a free service that gets you work on top of more work. For you it's cheap, fast, covered with mud, and on to the next job so who cares. Then you argue about whats right? Silly.
So, it seams to me this arguing is more in regards to whats cheaper- whats faster, not what is right and what is wrong. Remember what I said? nails aren't "old school" they're pre-school! Go educate yourself on the matter instead of arguing about application methods. Oh, and by the way, I fired my last hanger because he was nailing perimeters because it was faster! I got a callback to fix cracked flats after it was painted and refastened them with screws. The homeowner almost fired me because he felt like the hanger I hired did a **** job and was trying to screw him. Luckily, after fixing all the loose cracked flats with screws, and five years gone by with no problems, I still get along with the homeowner who has finally relaxed over the matter. screw the nails


----------



## alltex

Stinger said:


> I thought this site was for Pro's not DIY? So if a pro don't know then he should go, go to the DIY forums. Nails have much better integrity regarding tensile strength and shear strength than screws. Put a nail in a vice and bend it over, then back, then over....Try it with a drywall screw. See what you get! Does brittle come to mind when you snap the screw off? So the BS part of it is that your posting on the pro forum and your level of knowledge qualifies you for the DIY forums. With a smile! From ear to ear. And by the way it's shear not sheer ( more education for free)


 Thanks mr. know it all, i guess i have a lot to learn .At least i can still learn afte 3 decades in drywall.You can rant and rave and correct all you want ,i don,t care !!


----------



## evolve991

Crappy lumber,unheated jobs in winter,too many metal plates,poorly planned foundations/bearing walls,non-hangers hanging drywall,etc etc etc....yep its all the nails fault!!!!People lie to me all the time when I ask about the quality of my work and they only call me back because they can't remember another phone number. This is how my total failure in attaching drywall has continued for years. Yep.


----------



## [email protected]

Wow, Stinger, guess you don't care too much for nails, huh. And anybody who disagrees with you is a moron, too? So we all belong on a DIY forum? You're entitled to your opinion as are the rest of us, hence the term "forum", an open exchange of ideas. If your close-mindedness means you'll be back spouting more crap about how your way is the only way, then we'll all be happy to show you the door and good riddance.

If you have something constructive to add and figure out you didn't solely discover all the secrets and knowledge concerning drywall and all its related uses, then I look forward to your future posts.

PS: shear walls do need nailed, screws are too brittle. The drawings have all called for nails, usually 6d, not drytites. Argue that with the inspector and see who wins.


----------



## rebel20

Stinger said:


> -Some people call nailing "old school", they should know it's "pre-school" because when they attend, study, graduate, and pass they will look back and have to admit there is no argument.
> 
> This is interesting back when screws first came out you had to argue with the inspector just to be able to use them. So I would say its "old school"
> 
> Not all systems that are old school are learned today that is one of the reasons for this forum for the guys to give you those tips and help what they have learned from being 30-50 years in the trade so its not a dying trade. But only if one is open minded.
> 
> Rebel
> 
> Oh and by the way back when the inspector came in and inspected and you had screws insted of nails and didn't have the paperwork to prove anything you were tearing that drywall down at your cost. today its much easier with everyone carring around there blackberrys.


----------



## [email protected]

It didn't matter that I could show the superiority of screws to nails on my last shear wall. We got to refasten with 6d nails and wait two days for a inspection. The inspector in the field might have accepted it but the head inspector vetoed my docs.

I won't argue the difference here screw vs nails, I stated my opinion. But will take exception if a poster is so convinced he is right to the point of being insulting. Unti I grow a third arm, I'll probably still nail perimeters on lids and high tack my walls.


----------



## snagmaster

around here everybody nails the perimeter and screws the field walls and lid


----------



## Stinger

[email protected] said:


> Wow, Stinger, guess you don't care too much for nails, huh. And anybody who disagrees with you is a moron, too? So we all belong on a DIY forum? You're entitled to your opinion as are the rest of us, hence the term "forum", an open exchange of ideas. If your close-mindedness means you'll be back spouting more crap about how your way is the only way, then we'll all be happy to show you the door and good riddance.
> 
> If you have something constructive to add and figure out you didn't solely discover all the secrets and knowledge concerning drywall and all its related uses, then I look forward to your future posts.
> 
> PS: shear walls do need nailed, screws are too brittle. The drawings have all called for nails, usually 6d, not drytites. Argue that with the inspector and see who wins.


Just want to apologize if I offended anyone. I guess when I post I feel like I am with my beer drinking buddies and just giving them a ribbing. I suppose because I don't know any of you guys I should save my opinion for the guys I do know because it's fun to go back and forth when nobody gets upset. I have nothing against nails either, I got a box left over from about 25 years ago when I was still working with my granddad. They come in handy around the house once in awhile. It's just that when I sign my name to a drywall contract hang through finish and have to warranty my work, those nails stay in the garage. And all jokes aside, I've had many jobs going through entire buildings and jerking out those nails and putting screws in their place. Never done that with a screwed job yet. That's when my opinion transformed into fact. The fact that despite guys use them in their area, or just on perimeters, or for the last 40 years, they cause problems. Once again, no offense.


----------



## evolve991

Its cool man. Opinions with no passion are just cold words. I use sarcasm and humor to get my point across.


----------



## d-rock

I used to nail when I did houses. We only nailed perimeters and tacked here or there. I liked working with the nails, it was a change of pace. The boss always wanted screws in the field. Personally I always use screws, I think they're stronger. But even with screws you can get 'poppers'. I've never used the glue, but I can certainly see how it would be helpful.


----------



## McDusty

holy crap! I had no idea when I started this thread that it was going to be so controversial. It has been good reading everyone's opinion/point of view on the matter, i really didn't expect anyone to put up a fight for nails.

That said, i am going to stand by my statement 100% about not liking nails at all. Powderized drywall behind the paper is NEVER good. I'm of course talking about all of this from a taper's point of view. I don't hang board and do not claim to be good at it at all. 

I've run this subject by my family, and they all said "people are still using nails out there!? We would make you switch if you tried to use nails on our jobs." There is over 50 years of taping between my dad, brother, brother-in-law, and myself. The verdict, nails suck and so do the big craters your hammers leave behind.


----------



## drywallnflorida

McDusty said:


> The verdict, nails suck and so do the big craters your hammers leave behind.


your hangers shouldn't be leaving big craters in the board. Its no diffrent than a hanger setting the gun too deep. All fastners have to be used correctly or they are no good at all.


----------



## akcajun

i used to work for a remoldeling guy that he had a nail gun that took sheetnail coils..he got it from his dad who built modular homes.. not too bad


----------



## wnybassman

akcajun said:


> i used to work for a remoldeling guy that he had a nail gun that took sheetnail coils..he got it from his dad who built modular homes.. not too bad


Sounds like a good idea, but seems it would be next to impossible to get a consistent depth setting with various density of lumber, knots, etc.


----------



## McDusty

oops


----------



## McDusty

oops pt 2.


----------



## MeatBallDryWall

> in 2010 - Nails = for amatures screws = for professional hangers!`


I wish I was a big ole pro like yourself. :whistling2:



> no offence but some guys can still nail faster than screw


2 to 1 all day everyday.

If a hanger is beating the rock to the point of the board being fractured around the nail head then he shouldn't be hanging in the 1st place. 
No way im holding up a 4x12 & wrestling a screw gun to get the weight off me, stiff arm & nail that $hit & screw the field right afterwards.  
I always hang EVERYTHING I finish & have very few problems. I guess people hate nails so bad since they have a bunch of taco's beating the piss out of the rock & THAT causes major problems.:jester:


----------



## Del

Using nails on the perimeters is still fine when it comes to hanging.

*Top of sheet.*

When hanging residential and working by yourself, as I do, you can not screw the top of the sheet from the floor, also, when nailing you can nail the top plate, when screwing you will be screwing the bottom plate, tapers will complain either way but as a taper myself I prefer them to be nailed so when I whipe the angels the nail divots are spotted, where as if its screwed on the second plate you have to come back and spot the screws seperatly.

*The seam.*

Drywall is compressed on the seam, if the studs used to frame the house are soft the screw can strip, if the lumber is kiln dries the screw heads can break and with the compressed seam of the drywall when putting a screw in it can create a dimple around the screw.

*the ends.*

If you screw the ends of the sheet in a corner you will most likely need to adjust the depth of the gun and angle the screw a little, this also creates a raised dimple around the screw.

The butt joints, If possible should be screwed, along with around windows closets and doors

*Ceilings / Lids.*

I never put a single nail in ceilings unless Im working off scafolding, then I only nail 8 nails per sheet and screw the rest. Part of the reason for this is because the backing is rarely secured good enough to nail, it will often break free when trying to nail the ends of the sheet.


----------

